
Trump Should Win the Nobel Peace Prize, Says South Korea's Moon - koolba
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-southkorea-trump/trump-should-win-the-nobel-peace-prize-says-south-koreas-moon-idUSKBN1I10OD
======
poster123
If North Korea makes a verifiable commitment to end its nuclear weapons
program, I think he does deserve a Nobel Peace Prize.

~~~
gargravarr
If anyone deserves it, it's Moon for meeting with Kim and getting these
negotiations going the right way. I am astonished how cooperative the two
Koreas are now. It all started with the Olympics and has only grown more
positive.

Trump being granted a Nobel prize would be like the RSPCA awarding an Animal
Welfare prize to a slaughterhouse.

